# a few warm days



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bay and gulf temps in the mid 50's  ,the flats made it to 63 and a little sunshine turned on the bite.. 2- 24" trout , several slots and shorts.
  -eye to eye with several big reds -BUT they were'nt falling for it :'(
-seen 3 trout pushing 30" and they said NO way 
tail hooked live shrimp with a slow twitched and fall and the specks went crazy 
             -shallow spooky fish -all in 16" skinny or less  
                                                                           -anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking speck you got there!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work glad to see your getting out there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice fillet.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

holly smokes is that anytide finally posting a report?  ;D keep up the great work bro


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its my sushi addiction 
  -like to eat 'em before picts.     
         lol   -no excuses other than i cant catch ;D


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

SWEET


----------

